# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 23)



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. 
While having a conversation with my nieces at my Brother's surprise 50th birthday/Michele and I's 10yr Anniversary party, (idk if that's the correct term, but where's Henry when I need him?) This question came up....


*What would you do if you had to give up working with wood?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2015)

Find something else I liked to do- Life is full of surprises, Might as well make the most of them and enjoy it. All other choices seem to sorta be too negative for me...........

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (May 31, 2015)

Croak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2015)

I really don't have a clue. It is very much intertwined in who I am. I guess I would start metalworking or something similar. I may not be very good at woodworking but it is who I am to a large part. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2015)

As woodworking is one of my many interests, I guess I would have to pursue other things. I wouldn't be happy about it though. Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (May 31, 2015)

Have a big bonfire? 

Seriously though, probably move into metal working or glass or some other creative medium where each piece is unique.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (May 31, 2015)

.......


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

I'd either move to Florida and hunt shipwrecks or move to Thailand and be a SCUBA bum. If the wife would let me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2015)

I'd probably expand the metal working hobby. I have to work with my hands, it is who I am.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'd either move to Florida and hunt shipwrecks or move to Thailand and be a SCUBA bum. If the wife would let me.



She would probably agree to the bum part but I have my doubts about the rest.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2015)

For what reason would I have to give up woodworking?

The answer to the IP would be based on my question.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2015)

Brink said:


> For what reason would I have to give up woodworking?
> 
> The answer to the IP would be based on my question.



ya lost your tail and could not
hang from the limbs anymore.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

Brink said:


> For what reason would I have to give up woodworking?



If your tail were to ever grow back and kept getting in the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

Mike we had the same idea only opposite and posted at the same time nearly lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> ya lost your tail and could not
> hang from the limbs anymore.



I don't hang from nothing when I woodwork.



Kevin said:


> If your tail were to ever grow back and kept getting in the way.



Never had a tail.
And if I did, I'm sure it wouldn't grow back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

Geez you sure is touchy about your tail.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2015)

Brink said:


> I don't hang from nothing when I woodwork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow you had better start thinking what you are going to do now rather then later.............


----------



## justallan (May 31, 2015)

OH, the answers for this one are just countless.
1) @ripjack13 you must be half crazy to ask such a thing!
2) Start hunting a good therapist.
3) Have one big darned sale.
4) hope the hell I never sobered up, cause I'd have the worst hang-over in my life.
and 5) Last but certainly not least, I could stand closer to the table saw.
Actually if there was a reason that I couldn't do wood work I'd have to guess it would also stop metal work and most anything I do at my job and working with my hands also, so the best I can think of would be to possibly do something that I've thought about for years and become a counselor in the juvenile facility and try to help kids from living the life that I have.
Woo-Hoo, I thought of one more, 6) Find a state that only has female care home staff and spend the rest of my days getting sponge baths.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (May 31, 2015)

If I had to give up woodworking, I'd be searching for another creative outlet that would let me work with my hands and create. What that would be, I don't know. But, I'd have to find something, otherwise I'd go insane. Or maybe I could focus on making pens with acrylic, metal, and other non-wood materials - that wouldn't be woodworking, since there's no wood, right?

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2015)

justallan said:


> OH, the answers for this one are just countless.
> 1) @ripjack13 you must be half crazy to ask such a thing!
> 2) Start hunting a good therapist.
> 3) Have one big darned sale.
> ...



Okay, I've revised my answer to everything Allan said, especially#6!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2015)

Brink said:


> For what reason would I have to give up woodworking?
> 
> The answer to the IP would be based on my question.



You lost a bet on whether or not you are a human or a capuchin monkey....


----------



## DKMD (May 31, 2015)

I'd probably map a course across the U.S. to watch all of you do woodworking... And I'd heckle you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I'd probably map a course across the U.S. to watch all of you do woodworking... And I'd heckle you!



That's a shallow attempt at disguising your true aim of being paid to freeload across the country - get a free meal and room for the night just to make fun of your host. Pretty smart actually. You'll need a driver and bag man. When do we start?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 31, 2015)

Doc and I were thinking similarly. I would become a smartass and just pick on those of you still working with wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2015)

I look forward to day a bunch of flatlanders show up and fall off my driveway.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2015)

Brink said:


> I look forward to day a bunch of flatlanders show up and fall off my driveway.


Or freeze.


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Or freeze.



No, tumbling down the driveway is more fun to watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 31, 2015)

SENC said:


> ... I would become a smartass...



Seems like you've already accomplished your first step...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Seems like you've already accomplished your first step...



Dang it Doc, you beat me to it!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 31, 2015)

I hope the day never comes!


----------

